
Solution-processed transparent ferroelectric nylon thin films - bookofjoe
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/8/eaav3489/tab-article-info
======
ncmncm
This appears potentially important for the development of fast nonvolatile
memory to displace flash. Writing flash is always slow, because of the need to
pump up a high write voltage, where ferrocapacitive writes can approach DRAM
speeds, for similar cell sizes.

